# First "Swimable" Bath



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kamo's first bath deep enough to swim. She was so funny I just had to share =]


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

one more =]


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Looks like Kamo had a great first bath time!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks! she's had foot baths before and hated them....did nothing but try to climb out...but for some reason she was like "oooooh water!!!" and just seemed to dive right in =]


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, she looks like she had a great time. Cute pics!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

=] thanks hercsmom! I just wish I could post all 896 pictures I took of her cuteness hahaha.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

So cute, and you seem to have gotten one of the semi-rare hogs that actually enjoys water.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

yes she does seem to enjoy it. She plays with her little jingle ball and her bucket in there and everything! Precious little girl =]


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe I will try giving Sherlock some toys next time he has bath time. He, too, seems to prefer the deeper water of a full bath. I think he just kind of gives up. With a shallow foot bath he is thinking "oh, it's just a little water, I can climb out of this!" But with a full bath he's like "okay, no escaping, better make the best of it."


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes! I think those are Kamo's thoughts too because she takes foot baths in the sink and just hates them. Tries to climb my hand and what not. But the full bath with the toys in it she really has a jolly time swimming and pushing her little jingle ball around and climbing in her bucket =]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable! You took some really cute pictures.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks =]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She's cute.  There does need to be a non slippery platform in the tube that she can climb on to at any time if she wants or needs to.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

there was. you can see it at the verrrrry top in the 4th picture but she spent all her time in the deep end so its not in many pictures.


----------

